# Who do you want to win the console wars?



## noob1444 (Jul 16, 2008)

If you say Microsoft, I'm going to kick you.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 16, 2008)

SEGA!


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kajet said:


> SEGA!



I meant the main consoles like PS3, Xbox, and Wii.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 17, 2008)

MicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoft


----------



## Khato (Jul 17, 2008)

Nobody. I hope they all fight to the bitter end trying to get better and better at releasing exclusive games that the console's respective fanboys will drool over and then catfight about.

Then, as the console's usefulness draws to an anticlimatic close like a _GCSE Drama_ play, complete with domestic violence and over hammy dialogue that drives the nail into the console's coffin like some kind of electronic pnumatic drill, the successors to the 360, PS3 and the Wii will be born, so fanboys can drool over them and their marginally better graphics and physics engines, and then beat each other over the head, literally, with their consoles.

Noone will win. Can't anyone see that? All the consoles have their upsides, and their exclusives, and their fun. It's not really a war, either. It's more like an arms race.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Do the minority a favor and change the thread title into "Which gaming company should have the most priority on further schooling towards video game development?". Really, console wars is about as productive as 2 bogans bitching about which car brand will sell more deathtraps to unsuspecting hoons.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Nintendo's already won. What's more is Microsoft and Sony are shifting focus even more to follow right along in Nintendo's footsteps.


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 17, 2008)

Sony, and this is my reason why;

Wii - Crappy control where you can wave around. I'd rather sit down and focus on what I'm doing. Plus the graphics are crap and I bet they cannot hold as much info as the Blu-Ray.

Xbox - They say its cheaper than a PS3, WRONG.
You don't just pay for the console itself, but the internet too, Â£60-90 a year or something. After a couple years, you could of got a Wii, a PS3 and a Labtop. The games are crap, only good ones they have arn't exclusives and the Red Ring of Death = Fail.

Plus, I've played on my friends. Everyone online are assholes, little kids or morons. "OMG, I OWNED HIM LULZ"

PS3 = Over heats alot, but it can play normally for HOURS on end. I once played it for like 20 hours (Did breaks where I'd go for a walk, but my friend would play it) and it worked fine afterwords. Just the simple task of using a extra fan to keep the inside cool.
AWESOME games. online play is free with a easy to use PSN network with many fun side options, a fully working web brouser and many more fun things.
Plus it has the same motion control pad thing as Wii. So Wii got owned.

PSP = Not a fan, but I don't see Microsoft with one like it.





Don't forget, who won out of Blu-Ray VS HD DVD?

The reason our GTA IV crashes is because Xbox couldn't fit as much content on their console for the game, so Rockstar just deleted those options and it messed with our version. 'Coz I had PS3 mags talk about loads of other things in GTA IV, that arn't in the game now.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 17, 2008)

^ obvious PS3 fantard

Myself, I don't care who wins. I care about what the gamer should care about, and those are the games. I don't give 2 shits if it's exclusive or not; all that matters if it's fun.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 17, 2008)

TehSean said:


> MicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoftMicrosoft



*kicks as hard as possible*


----------



## kaeota (Jul 17, 2008)

Can we have a 'no one' option on that poll? The moment one wins, they'll rape our asses with the price tags 'cause there aint no more competition (Not that I'd be against that LITERALLY, but my wallet holds a different view).

As for "*insert console name here* is better than *insert other console name here*"... please grow up, kay? We are NOT machines, I personally like the 360, why? Because the games _I_ like, are on it, and its cheaper (only 'box GOLD costs, and I couldn't care less about it). But what I like, and what other people like, WILL BE DIFFERENT >.< 

oooookay... NOW I think I need therapy >.>


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 17, 2008)

Someone close this, I'll start afresh with more options.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

Nobody really I like them all, I just want to see them constantly compete so it can bring the best out of all of them, but I really want nintendo to make a come back some how lol, so people won't constantly rant.
But other than that I don't really care, let's see the best win.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Sony, and this is my reason why;
> 
> Wii - Crappy control where you can wave around. I'd rather sit down and focus on what I'm doing. Plus the graphics are crap and I bet they cannot hold as much info as the Blu-Ray.
> 
> ...



^
Huge fantard.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 17, 2008)

Either Nintendo or Sony. I like both, so can't really pick a favorite of the two. Just as long as M$ doesn't win...


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 17, 2008)

Fantard and proud.


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll try to explain my opinion on this as such. Imagine three famlies are competing for complete dominance over sex. Now imagine if either my family, or the clampets, or the vertinands one of those is real the other two are made up. Now imagine you were invited to the celebration orgy with clubs and bouncers and everything. Now imagine that you could buy an infinite amount of tickets because I or the other family matrons liked you. Now imagine that your life has completely stopped until you fucked every person at this orgy.

Now imagine that you're muddling through the orgy and at first the pride of my house meets and screws you. My eldest Ananda has her way with you and you go on to mate my son Sarin. Yes it's strange at first but if you knew my children you'd know this works. Anyways. Imagine now after three years of this, that the party still goes on and you encounter the 'middle class' of my line. They're still cute, moderately handsome, reasonably busty/hung etcetera but their experience at this orgy is simply average. Above average at best. 

Now imagine that the orgy plays on for five or six years perhaps and you finally filter in the back of my house. where you see the utter horrors of my line, physical deformities, genetic mistakes, and outright 'What the chuffing hell is that' type creatures. Now you want to stop this experience but I block the door and literally force you to accept the utterly retarded 'hospitality' my rejects have to offer. As you muddle through 'fugly town' population everyone. You kind of wish the sex wars were going on again so only the best and brightest of my line would shine and be counted and these creatures you're being forced to couple with could go back in the attic where they belonged...

That's the console wars ladies and gentlemen. Where if everyone is fighting for dominance you win since all of these developers have to push their best and brightest forward in order to compete with their competitors. I shudder to think of what another microsoft monopoly would look like. You all do too and you know it and I would shoot myself if the world was dominated with RPG's about men pretending to be women as they go through this utterly bland world that we've been through seven times yet there's a different story and plot each fucking time yet they call it a sequel instead of an entirely different fucking game...

*Phew* and I don't think I would need to explain the sheer terror of a world dominated by mario, zelda, and other gaming retreads whereas new ideas are crushed at the speed of lightning under these giants... in short... 

Competition = Good for the consumer

Monopoly = Something that Hitler would be proud of.

Hell look at the OS market and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Fantard and proud.



Then anything you say can not only be taken with a grain of salt, but not seriously at all.


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 17, 2008)

I grew up with Sony, and all my favorite games have been from them(spyro XD)  Nintendo has my respect for Brawl, LoZ-TP, Pokemon and such, but the damage had been done before I played any of those.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 17, 2008)

I say Microsoft.

Sony broke any possible loyalty or care with the launch of the PS3, and the follow-up disaster period.

Nintendo... well, they're great and all, but there's better hardware and game libraries.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2008)

> Wii - Crappy control where you can wave around. I'd rather sit down and focus on what I'm doing. Plus the graphics are crap and I bet they cannot hold as much info as the Blu-Ray.



That Metroid sure gave me some carpal tunnel, and I get so into Brawl I just HAVE to stand. Then I proceed to do cartwheels whenever I Final Smash. And I can't even do those well!

Really, if we count in DS sales then Ninty's already won. But console wars are bullshit anyway.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

I am with Nentendo all the way! Go the best creators of cute creatures!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow... you guys make me proud! I actually thought the people here would say a company.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 17, 2008)

Missing option: The consumers.

360, PS3, Wii, they're great. I'm not a _fan_ of the PS3, but I'm planning to get one as soon as something I want to play comes out on it. The 360 I have but I'm not terribly attached to aside from the games that I like to play on it. I had a Wii, loved it, but had no games to play on it. I'm totally neutral on the subject except I've had the most success with the 360. A larger library of games seems to be the major reason for this.

So, in short, more games = good, no matter who has them.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 17, 2008)

All have pros and cons, all have games, pick what you like, mix and match, then shut up and play.


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 18, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Missing option: The consumers.
> 
> 360, PS3, Wii, they're great. I'm not a _fan_ of the PS3, but I'm planning to get one as soon as something I want to play comes out on it. The 360 I have but I'm not terribly attached to aside from the games that I like to play on it. I had a Wii, loved it, but had no games to play on it. I'm totally neutral on the subject except I've had the most success with the 360. A larger library of games seems to be the major reason for this.
> 
> So, in short, more games = good, no matter who has them.



Notes she had a great arguement proping up the consumer.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 18, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Missing option: The consumers.
> 
> 360, PS3, Wii, they're great. I'm not a _fan_ of the PS3, but I'm planning to get one as soon as something I want to play comes out on it. The 360 I have but I'm not terribly attached to aside from the games that I like to play on it. I had a Wii, loved it, but had no games to play on it. I'm totally neutral on the subject except I've had the most success with the 360. A larger library of games seems to be the major reason for this.
> 
> So, in short, more games = good, no matter who has them.



I agree. Which is why I'd pick either Microsoft or Nintendo. Both have tons of exclusives, first-party or third-party. (Well, ok. Nintendo has a ton of first-party.) Nintendo has great ideas for innovation and Microsoft has great games for more than just parties or the family. Hard to pick just one. 

Everything with Sony seems to be a copy of either Microsoft, Nintendo, or it was here last-gen.

I am however truly tired of all 3 companies making statements they go back on.

Microsoft: 20 gigs is enough!
Sony: We couldn't fit rumble into the controller.
Nintendo: We're going to have more mature games and a lot more games for those hardcore gamers!

Final thing, graphics don't make the console. The gameplay does. You can pretty up a junk game as much as you want. It's still going to play like junk. Whereas you can make an awesome game look like crud and it'll still play awesome for the most part. (Big example: Katamari Damacy)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 18, 2008)

noob1444 said:


> If you say Microsoft, I'm going to kick you.



oh, that's real professional. start a thread, and tell people what not to do in it XD

cause I said microsoft. reason being, I despise ps3 in almost any way possible, and most of my fav games came out on xbox360, plus they're releasing a new xbox dashboard that should change literally everything about the xbox360

nintendo wii was close, but it just doesn't have the graphics, nor the hardcore gameplay that I look for

ps3... T.T I would love it, if it weren't so fucking expensive, and if my favorite game of all time wasn't released ONLY on ps3, metal gear solid 4 TT_TT


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 18, 2008)

Nintendo, the only truly forward-thinking "next gen" console IMHO. The PS3 and the Xbox360 are nice, but they just seem like souped up versions of the originals. The wii, on the other hand, is an epic leap (control-wise) from the gamecube.


----------



## JamieCobrann (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually, I hear that sony is losing billions in Ps3 sales because the production price is MORE than what they're selling for. Its a close race between wii and 360.


----------



## Emil (Jul 18, 2008)

Me, *I* want to win. I want the company to suck *MY* dick for a change and actually give me a product worth spending my money on for once


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 18, 2008)

JamieCobrann said:


> Actually, I hear that sony is losing billions in Ps3 sales because the production price is MORE than what they're selling for. Its a close race between wii and 360.


 
Read about that on Yahoo! News one time a while back. 
When Sony released the PS3, the initial and staggering, weighty price of $600 still cost the company money from the amount it took to make the product.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 18, 2008)

I had no idea there was a war going on between the three.

(I voted Sony by the way.  )


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 19, 2008)

I just watched the Nintendo coverage on E3 tonight, Nintendo is going to release GTA for the DS somewhere around Winter. As for the "crappy controls", they are giving a new game called Wii Sports Resort. It will have a new attachment that enables the player to more realistically play certain sports. Another mature game for the Wii somewhere between now and next year is Call of Duty. That's all I remember for now.

Hope that puts Nintendo into some perspective for some people. It did to me.


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never liked Nintendo, they are always milking the same titles and I honestly don't think any company should be allowed to get away with that. People think Final Fantasy is bad; Nintendo does it with almost 'all' their in house titles, yet it is tolerated somehow. Nintendo to me has also always represented the more 'broader' more 'casual' audiences, I hate it when a game I like dumbs down to appeal to those two categories so the company that mostly represents them wins no points with me. To see them more recently abandon their gaming audience, the people who actually put up with that repetitive Mario racing 12321 crap, for a even broader and more casual audience pretty much makes Nintendo epitomizes what I hate in gaming.

It has been so long since Sega died I forget what type of games they made; but I wish Nintendo died instead of them, which pretty much tells you what I think about them and winning next gen.

Microsoft seems to be doing a lot better this time (at PCs expense) and getting allot more exclusives than other consoles, I can relate to Xbox better than the Wii and PS3 because it is basically a consolized PC. But then there is that evil corporation Microsoft persona behind the whole thing, they give off the impression that they can buy their way into winning next gen by flaunting money at any developer that may have something hot. Some 360 people may take offence to me saying that but come on, they basically admitted to doing it when they launched the first Xbox. The consoles failure rate is its biggest weakness, but being a well rounded system seems to make it get the better versions of most games.

As for Sony, well they seem to be aiming for grander things than just winning the console wars; they want to be the best at everything. The PS3 isn't the best of system designs, don't get me wrong it doesn't self destruct as much as the 360, but it is a powerhouse connected together by bottlenecks. It is a really difficult machine to develop for which is reflected by its long development times for AAA titles and poor performance in cross platform games. PS3 is an expensive jack of all trades and I think Sony is starting to forget that it is supposed to be a dedicated gaming machine, it may have a longer lifespan than other consoles but they would have most likely been better off making a less alien machine.

So which do I think will win? Well Nintendo is a prick, Sony is being crushed by their own ego and Microsoft is being a monopolizing bastard like they usually are. But despite Windows being an example of their handy work, and a PS3 being sat across the room I'm in, my vote goes to 360 (though I accidentally clicked PS3 :evil

The design of 360 is a heat nightmare, but they are the most dynamic console on the market. By this I mean its memory is shared so that it can be easily distributed to ram or vram as the situation requires, their GPU shaders are unified and they use a thri core instead of the PS3s single core/vector unit design. This console not only has the performance to compete this gen but is the easiest to utilise because of its design. It may not have the peak performance of the PS3; but it is easier to raise the common performance which translates into better running/looking games on average then the once in a blue moon the PS3 gets. 

The main issue I have with the 360 is it is a closed platform, Microsoft should learn from the success of their OS and what allowing free access provides for them. As it stands 360 rejects user mods on its closed pay for network, something I am sure will hurt them over time.


----------



## QuietKingdom (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there a I don't care I like all three button?


----------



## Ataris (Jul 19, 2008)

I love my Wii.

End of story.


----------



## Sift (Jul 19, 2008)

360
Nintendo: Eh, when it came out I was pumped for it, got it and had fun, but, it's catching the gamecube illness, aka getting only awful games, having nothing good on the line up, and just being boring. Heck, in a meeting didn't they mock there older audience even? Eh, all in all it seems they truly stopped giving a damn about teenaged players/anyone who's not a mom.

Ps3: Anything worth playing is on the 360 (minus MGS4) and there's nothing unique about it. I guess it has home but... hahahaha! God couldn't say that with a straight face.

Xbox360: Though I honestly hate admitting it they have the best line up for gamers, RPG's, FPS, Adventure games, it's online, while bad, isn't the worst thing evarr and it's just something fun to spend time with.

Note I love my wii but god, it and the ps3 are pretty much dead. Heck I used my ps3 only like, three times and I've had it for a year at least.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

PCs.

Oh wait, they already won, but no one has realised it yet.


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> PCs.
> 
> Oh wait, they already won, but no one has realised it yet.


System wars prefer to not include gaming PCs; it screws up their install base comparisons when one platform has more gamers than all the others put together, plus 360 likes to claim PC/360 cross platform games as "360 exclusives" to bump up their figures.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Sift said:


> 360
> Nintendo: Eh, when it came out I was pumped for it, got it and had fun, but, it's catching the gamecube illness, aka getting only awful games, having nothing good on the line up, and just being boring. Heck, in a meeting didn't they mock there older audience even? Eh, all in all it seems they truly stopped giving a damn about teenaged players/anyone who's not a mom.
> 
> Ps3: Anything worth playing is on the 360 (minus MGS4) and there's nothing unique about it. I guess it has home but... hahahaha! God couldn't say that with a straight face.
> ...



Let's see...Nintendo Wii games:

Animal Crossing: City Folk (upcoming)
Boom Blox (upcoming)
Sonic Chronicles: Dark Brotherhood (upcoming)
Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword (upcoming)
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Resident Evil 4
Guitar Hero III
Guitar Hero Aerosmith
Rock Band
Okami
Bully: Scholarship Edition
The Godfather: Blackhand Edition
NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams
Manhunt 2
Super Mario Galaxy
Scarface
Driver: Parallel Lines
Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Need for Speed: Carbon
Need for Speed: ProStreet
Red Steel
Super Monkey Ball


(I know I listed a few multi-console games on there, but they're just as good on the Wii)


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> I've never liked Nintendo, they are always milking the same titles
> *the same characters, yes, but in different games.  if you don't like the game itself, don't get it.  and definitely don't criticize it for simply using the same characters.
> *
> and I honestly don't think any company should be allowed to get away with that.
> ...



_why are you so retarded.
_


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> why are you so retarded.


Why did you get so butt hurt? You're reading into my post way too much.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> Why did you get so butt hurt? You're reading into my post way too much.



i'm not butthurt, i just hate you _so much_


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i'm not butthurt, i just hate you _so much_


Judging your edits you're a butt hurt Nintendo fanboy who cannot take a little criticism.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> I've never liked Nintendo, they are always milking the same titles and I honestly don't think any company should be allowed to get away with that.


Let's see... Halo, Grand Theft Auto, Final Fantasy, Dragon Sword, Madden, Resident Evil, etc etc etc. Funny you don't mention any of THOSE games.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> Judging your edits you're a butt hurt Nintendo fanboy who cannot take a little criticism.



i'm not a nintendo fanboy

the ps2, the 360, and the wii are great

besides, what you're calling "criticism" is bullshit.  and then you somehow let the ps3 off the hook _even though it is terrible_


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

I called PS3 a badly designed jack of all trades media centre wannabe that is difficult to develop for, how is that letting it off the hook?

*sigh* This is a system war thread, stop taking it so seriously, post your own damn views and stop whining about mine.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> I called PS3 a badly designed jack of all trades media centre wannabe that is difficult to develop for, how is that letting it off the hook?
> 
> *sigh* This is a system war thread, stop taking it so seriously, post your own damn views and stop whining about mine.



We're just posting OUR views as to why we think you're incorrect. The way you posted about the consoles makes it seem you're just sore that Nintendo has created a console that is kicking both the PS3 and the Xbox 360's butts.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> I called PS3 a badly designed jack of all trades media centre wannabe that is difficult to develop for, how is that letting it off the hook?
> 
> *sigh* This is a system war thread, stop taking it so seriously, post your own damn views and stop whining about mine.



or you could commit suicide via grease fire


wii:  same old nintendo story.  excellent 1st party games, mediocre or non-existent 3rd party games.  has nice extras in the form of channels, and virtual console for awesome backwards compatibility (also it plays Gamecube games, yay)

ps3:  almost no good games (exclusives, mind you) *at all*.  has nice extras, but when you look at it relative to the PS3's cost it's a ripoff.  no backwards compatibility, so i don't see myself using it for games ever.  seems like a good bluray player though?

360:  mediocre first party games, lots of good third party games.  the system itself i don't especially like, it's noisy and hot.  however xbox live and the dashboard is really, really fucking good.  also has backwards compatibility with xbox games and plays DVD's!  

conclusion:  I like the ps2 better than the ps3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> ps3:  almost no good games (exclusives, mind you) *at all*.  has nice extras, but when you look at it relative to the PS3's cost it's a ripoff.  no backwards compatibility, so i don't see myself using it for games ever.  seems like a good bluray player though?



Unfortunately, a lot of the games are designed in 1080i, so unless you have a 1080i HD TV (and the component cables), you can't see the full form of the games. (I have a 780 HD TV)


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

what games, ty
*the ps3 doesn't have any games*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> what games, ty
> *the ps3 doesn't have any games*



lol Touche. I tried GTAIV (yeah, even though I don't care for GTA), and Resistance: Fall of Man both in 780i form, and they weren't too bad, but I've played better games.


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> We're just posting OUR views as to why we think you're incorrect. The way you posted about the consoles makes it seem you're just sore that Nintendo has created a console that is kicking both the PS3 and the Xbox 360's butts.



I'm a PC gamer, I couldn't care less what system is kicking the other systems arse. 

I ripped out of all the systems in that post but I particular ripped into Nintendo because I personally don't like them; and you know what? It is ok for you to disagree with me. You can disagree with me and I can disagree with you and it is all ok because we are only expressing opinions here, unlike Wait Wait who has gotten all butt hurt because someone dared to criticise a platform he likes.


Wait Wait said:


> or you could commit suicide via grease fire


Oh go bawww elsewhere.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

no no you mistake me for having some sort of attachment to nintendo, and that that's what's causing me to be angry

i dislike stupid people with bad opinions, and in this case that means *you*
and in religion threads it's ty <3


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> no no you mistake me for having some sort of attachment to nintendo, and that that's what's causing me to be angry


Strange, could have sworn you were angry before I accused you of being a Nintendo fanboy, which by the way I still think you are because you are ripping into every next gen console except the Wii.

Regardless you think my opinions are stupid? Fine, it is not like I was being entirely serious in that post, still think Nintendo sucks though.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 19, 2008)

Some individuals are taking this thread waaaaaaaay too seriously....


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

i was angry because you were spouting stupidity 

additionally:  there's not much to rip into besides the lack of third party games (which is a huge pitfall)


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> additionally:  there's not much to rip into besides the lack of third party games (which is a huge pitfall)


You must be out the loop, opinion among Wii fans has been quite low since the Nintendo conference.

Something about there being no in house games.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

ADF said:


> You must be out the loop, opinion among Wii fans has been quite low since the Nintendo conference.
> 
> Something about there being no in house games.



i didn't watch the conferences 

and why should i care what other "wii fans" think?  most likely they don't have game taste identical to mine


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i didn't watch the conferences
> 
> and why should i care what other "wii fans" think?  most likely they don't have game taste identical to mine


Because their interests include in house/first party games, pretty much what makes up the core franchises of Nintendo systems like Zelda?

Whatever, you do the leg work if you want to know what is going on.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

there are a ton of wii games that are great that i don't own yet, a lack of new games coming out doesn't really concern me (animal crossing looks great)

and i know what's going on, i just didn't watch the conferences


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 19, 2008)

One that I forgot: Coming out somewhere between now and next year, Shigeru Miyamoto played a demo of WiiMusic. WiiMusic includes the use of the Wii remote, nunchuck, and the balance board. aka, you get to make your own music with up to 6 PLAYERS!! epic want.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i dislike stupid people with bad opinions, and in this case that means *you*
> and in religion threads it's ty <3



Ouch...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow i am so surprised sony is winning this poll at the moment... i really thought it would be Nintendo by quite along way


----------



## Sift (Jul 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Let's see...Nintendo Wii games:
> 
> Animal Crossing: City Folk (upcoming) Eh haven't seen much on
> 
> ...



For the sake of being bored... enjoy the reading reviews for each one above.
Note. I own a wii, I liked it, just need more new games that does not have the words "CHICKEN SHOOT" in them.


Hate saying it but mario, zelda, metroid, etc are all nintendo really has.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Sift said:


> For the sake of being bored... enjoy the reading reviews for each one above.
> Note. I own a wii, I liked it, just need more new games that does not have the words "CHICKEN SHOOT" in them.
> 
> 
> Hate saying it but mario, zelda, metroid, etc are all nintendo really has.



Those games I all got from Nintendo.com, on the Wii section of the site.


----------



## Madness (Jul 19, 2008)

Personally i would like to see either Microsoft or Nintendo win this Console War although i really dont care which. I just dont want a repeat of the previous Console War were i had to basically drive over an hour just to find a Computer Game store that wasnt just crammed full of PS2 Games.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Sift said:


> Hate saying it but mario, zelda, metroid, etc are all nintendo really has.



Correction: Mario, Zelda, and Metroid are all Nintendo seems to care about. Sure, Wii got (pun) a new console Fire Emblem, but Radiant Dawn is really a Gamecube product. There needs to be more attention given to Kirby and Star Fox outside the DS, not to mention F-Zero, Wario--which is really happening, thank gawd--the rumoured Kid Icarus, and Mother 4. The latter won't happen because Itoi is a prosperous, cheerful old Japanese dude, but we can dream.

Oh, and Ty forgot No More Heroes, Blast Works, Monster Lab, Sonic and the Secret Rings (the controls do not suck), Zack and Wiki, de Blob, ToS: Dawn of the New World, Kore, Monster Hunter 3, Arc Fantasia, Crystal Chronicles, Chocobo's Dungeon, and Tenchu IV. Whooo.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Correction: Mario, Zelda, and Metroid are all Nintendo seems to care about. Sure, Wii got (pun) a new console Fire Emblem, but Radiant Dawn is really a Gamecube product. There needs to be more attention given to Kirby and Star Fox outside the DS, not to mention F-Zero, Wario--which is really happening, thank gawd--the rumoured Kid Icarus, and Mother 4. The latter won't happen because Itoi is a prosperous, cheerful old Japanese dude, but we can dream.
> 
> Oh, and Ty forgot No More Heroes, Blast Works, Monster Lab, Sonic and the Secret Rings (the controls do not suck), Zack and Wiki, de Blob, ToS: Dawn of the New World, Kore, Monster Hunter 3, Arc Fantasia, Crystal Chronicles, Chocobo's Dungeon, and Tenchu IV. Whooo.



Well, Nintendo cares about Mario, Metroid and Zelda because they're A+++ titles, and always sell. (Well, usually)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha, usually is right. It's a sad day and age when Carnival Games outsells Prime 3. The other franchises definitely have the potential to be AAA (do I have to mention Mother again?), but sales-wise, they're more in favor for the cults. Fine, I'll say it: EarthBound.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Haha, usually is right. It's a sad day and age when Carnival Games outsells Prime 3. The other franchises definitely have the potential to be AAA (do I have to mention Mother again?), but sales-wise, they're more in favor for the cults. Fine, I'll say it: EarthBound.



Well, I was thinking of games like "Mario Is Missing", "Mario Paint", and...gasp...Zelda CD-i...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, of course. Can't forget "Hotel Mario" either. But how dare you put "Mario Paint" in such a sarcastic remark. It's a classic! XD


----------



## arcticsilver (Jul 19, 2008)

Nintendo

I like a PS3 just for the Bluray player that is all.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 20, 2008)

Microsoft + Microtransactions + XBLA (hi, microtransactions) + XBL Service (Hi additional revenue)


----------



## Takun (Jul 20, 2008)

Why does gaming have to be some hardcore difficult game?  Give me something I can play for half an hour when I feel like it and can ENJOY it and then give it the replayability to have just as much fun later when I do.  You're talking graphics, which I find hilarious.  My favorite games aren't even out of any of the new systems and don't have any amazing rendered shadows.  Why is Nintendo allowed to recycle the games?  BECAUSE THEY ARE FUN.  They'd be crazy not to make a new Mario, a new Zelda, or a new Metroid.  People LIKE them and because of this they are made.

Nintendo is winning from what I can tell.  I know a couple in their 70s that own a Wii.  I know a couple who bought their 4 year old daughter a Wii.  I think the problem here is that people have stopped playing for fun and now play for a challenge.  Human competition is always the most challenging and I rather play with people I can SEE than some anon dick over live.

"Dude you suck, don't you know the maps and item locations?"
'No sorry, I have school, a job, friends, and other hobbies.  Sorry I joined a pick up game without being TEH LEETNESS."

In closing, I've honestly nearly completely stopped gaming.  I own no new systems.  I'm not spending the cash they want now for them for a marginal upgrade of something I have on the NES, SNES, 64, Game Cube, PS2, Xbox, or handheld.  I may buy a Wii, just because it is easy to pick up and play whenever I want.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 20, 2008)

That's one of the reasons I like survival horror games. They're short but they feel like fucking proper epic quests.


----------



## Range (Jul 20, 2008)

I say Nintendo, mostly because I've been playing games as long as I can remember, and Nintendo is what brings me most of those memories, sure, Sony's got a few games that I love(d) like Klonoa and Digimon World, but that's not enough to beat the YEARS of games that I loved on my NES and N64 (Never had an SNES sadly, cousin did though) It would be kinda cool if Sega came back into the console industry and provided some pretty good competition for the other 3.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 20, 2008)

It still bothers me though why people think Sony have no games...

Really, the only people who say that are fanboys. They're all *covers ears*BLAHBLAHBLAHSONYHASNOGAMESBLAH

Anyway, this is a pointless poll. It just shows how worse furries are in gaming.


----------



## Toonces (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys just in here to remind you you're all rooting for corporations to sell their product best.

I mean seriously let's all start attaching ourselves to oil companies and talk down to the "BP fanboys" and post inside news about how ExxonMobil's new refineries are going to cripple Gulf.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> Hey guys just in here to remind you you're all rooting for corporations to sell their product best.
> 
> I mean seriously let's all start attaching ourselves to oil companies and talk down to the "BP fanboys" and post inside news about how ExxonMobil's new refineries are going to cripple Gulf.



Well, then, let's stop shopping at grocery stores and grow our own food, or build our own cars and don't shop at any car company, or heck, let's quit our job and become hermits, so we can show our bosses that we refuse to root for them to be the best they can be.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 20, 2008)

Monopoly of gaming = bad.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Monopoly of gaming = bad.



Well, Sony won the last generation of consoles, yet Nintendo and M$ are still around, so I doubt any of the three will be going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## Toonces (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Well, then, let's stop shopping at grocery stores and grow our own food, or build our own cars and don't shop at any car company, or heck, let's quit our job and become hermits, so we can show our bosses that we refuse to root for them to be the best they can be.



There's a big difference between being a consumer and being a cheerleader.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> There's a big difference between being a consumer and being a cheerleader.



Yet by buying a certain car or shopping at a certain store all the time, you're showing that you want that company to "win". So how is that any different?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 20, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It still bothers me though why people think Sony have no games...
> 
> Really, the only people who say that are fanboys. They're all *covers ears*BLAHBLAHBLAHSONYHASNOGAMESBLAH
> 
> Anyway, this is a pointless poll. It just shows how worse furries are in gaming.



sony has games
_on the ps2_


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 20, 2008)

As of now, Nintendo and Sony are tied for the lead.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> sony has games
> _on the ps2_



Jak I, II, III
Disgaea I and 2
Resident Evil series
Okami
et al


----------



## Toonces (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yet by buying a certain car or shopping at a certain store all the time, you're showing that you want that company to "win". So how is that any different?



No, it's showing that you prefer their product over others without necessarily aligning with that company and adopting it as an extension of your personality as anyone who's truly taken sides in the "Console Wars" has done. 

If I buy a Ford, I'm most likely doing it because the price and product were what I was looking for. That makes me a consumer. It doesn't really affect me if Ford goes on to sell 1 or 1 billion cars after that. I already have my car.

Now, if I say "I hope more people start buying Fords so they can bury Chevrolet, hell yeah!" and I wear a shirt that says "FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS DRIVE CHEVY" and you turn down a ride home from a friend because "I ain't gonna be caught dead in no chevy!" then I'm becoming a cheerleader. This is what's plaguing video gaming. Cheerleading.

If there are certain companies to "root for" it's a company like Jones Soda, because as it stands now I have to look to find it. If they start doing better as a company, suddenly I don't have to drive around town to find my Jones. But I don't think that's the issue here with the Console Wars.

I'm just glad the competition is leading to better and better games. As was said earlier, a monopoly on gaming would be a bad thing.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 20, 2008)

now if only they hadn't axed the backwards compatibility on the ps3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> I'm just glad the competition is leading to better and better games. As was said earlier, a monopoly on gaming would be a bad thing.



That is true. Just look at pro wrestling. It was "hot" when ECW and WCW were around to challenge WWE, now it's just WWE mainly. (TNA doesn't directly challenge WWE)


----------



## psion (Jul 20, 2008)

PC, because that's the machine all these console games are programmed on.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 20, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It still bothers me though why people think Sony have no games...
> 
> Really, the only people who say that are fanboys. They're all *covers ears*BLAHBLAHBLAHSONYHASNOGAMESBLAH
> 
> Anyway, this is a pointless poll. It just shows how worse furries are in gaming.



MGS4, Uncharted, Ratchet, LittleBigPlanet, maybe another Jak. I'd list the plethora of shooters, but I'd be forgetting what I'm actually interested in.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

Pie should definately win this console war... Oh wait... we need competition to further advance the product because without any real reason for the companies to innovate, they'd charge us up the ass for adding a single analog stick to the controller. 

Does anyone see my point?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Pie should definately win this console war... Oh wait... we need competition to further advance the product because without any real reason for the companies to innovate, they'd charge us up the ass for adding a single analog stick to the controller.
> 
> Does anyone see my point?



Yeah, just ask NA$CAR why it charges $150+ per ticket simply because it's the only major stock car racing organization in the USA, or why WWE why it's storylines suck because it's the only MAJOR pro wrestling company currently, or ask MLB, NFL, NHL, NBA why their ticket prices are high...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, man...*points at the 360's motion controller and Mii-like avatars*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 20, 2008)

I gave up on the console war...when sega dropped out of it, which proves something...its always a 3 way war.


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> now if only they hadn't axed the backwards compatibility on the ps3



They actually did that? lol, that's one of the best things a system can have is backwards compatibility. Even the DS can play GBA games, even though the DS isn't technically a GBA upgrade.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

Range said:


> Even the DS can play GBA games, even though the DS isn't technically a GBA upgrade.



The GBA never supported 3D engines like the DS--and yes, it CAN be done well.


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> The GBA never supported 3D engines like the DS--and yes, it CAN be done well.



I meant that the DS isn't part of the Game Boy series of hand helds, the Micro was the last of the Game Boys. And weren't there a couple games that were mock 3D? Like I think one that my friend had was... Castle Wolfenstein 3D or something like that.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

Oooohk, gotcha. Wolfenstein ran on the SNES and lord knows that wasn't exactly known for its 3D marvels. I think it was made with the wonderful illusion of giant 2D sprites.

We're not talking about the console wars, are we?


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oooohk, gotcha. Wolfenstein ran on the SNES and lord knows that wasn't exactly known for its 3D marvels. I think it was made with the wonderful illusion of giant 2D sprites.
> 
> We're not talking about the console wars, are we?



Ummmm.... not really... we're talking about consoles though. That is if you consider DS and Game Boy consoles ^^;


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

Well then, to get this thread back on track, I'd like to bring up the waterproof DS. It's a DS--in your pool! The only reason I mention this is because the sight of Iwata and Miyamoto playing Kart underwater is just too rich.


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Iwata and Miyamoto playing Kart underwater is just too rich.


Say what?  pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 21, 2008)

See, that's the thing: it didn't happen. Just in me head it did *points*. BUT there's always Photoshop.






Old man is old.


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> See, that's the thing: it didn't happen. Just in me head it did *points*. BUT there's always Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silly Miyamoto, you're not Link


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Well, Sony won the last generation of consoles, yet Nintendo and M$ are still around, so I doubt any of the three will be going anywhere any time soon.



True, true. Well, sorry, because whenever I hear the words "win out of the three" these days I tend to assume that the rest went out of the gaming business.

But hey, each has fanboys.



Wait Wait said:


> sony has games
> _on the ps2_



Lemme see... Folklore, MGS4, GranTurismo 5, LittleBigPlanet, PixelJunk series (Monsters and another game), Fat Princess, Tekken 6, FPS's (Resistance, Killzone, WarHawk, SOCOM, and even MAG), InFamous (which is made by Sly Cooper's developer btw., oh wait, you probably never heard of Sly <_<), Disgaea 3 (oh wait JRPGs are bad!), Ratchet and Clank, Valkyria Chronicles, Motorstorm, Uncharted 1 and 2, God of War 3 (oh wait they decapitated a goat, so the game must suck!), Ninja Gaiden Sigma (oh wait, you'd probably hate it because of pedo-I mean Itagaki's rant about it despite the game earning a good score), Heavenly Sword, Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm (oh wait it's Naruto, it must suck despite the fact that it's actually considered by many as a good anime fighting game and is only trolled by Narutards who only played the GC/Wii games)...

The problem really is that they have stuff but a lot of people ignore out of sheer hatred or ignorance.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 21, 2008)

Dude. You can name every game on the market. but not many are worth the price of the PS3.. and 

lol

console wars..

fail thread is fail.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

And the winner is...


the PC


----------



## Aurali (Jul 21, 2008)

The PC still has about 10 years before it takes the console market competitively in anything but FPSes :3

oh and now to stir shit up
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5gYw4IAmKM1oSmeR8ukW47uy-HJ7A
^wii took the US a few days ago :3

and recent sites show the wii still is gaining ground.

EDIT: and according VGchartz. The wii is making ground faster than the PS2


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 21, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> 
> the PC



Yes. That's why devs are jumping off of the SS ship PC and swimming to the S.S 360 and S.S PS3. Honestly, the PC's most golden age (1993-2000) still was dwarfed by consoles and now with piracy and sales sucking at a all time high, look for even more PC devs to take a even harder look at consoles to pick up the slack.

Save for RTS's and FPS's, PC's days in the sun are done.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 21, 2008)

Microsoft. Its plain and simple. They have allt he games for the 360 I want to play. PS3 with sony and Wii for Nintendo fails for me. Only one game for each system and thats not enough to get me to buy the console let alone think about it anytime soon so why bother. While the 360 has like what... 9 or more games with quite a few to come out in the future I want?


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, I got a challenge for everyone, list 5 games that *aren't* on the system you support that you think are good, you have some credibilty. Brawl for Wii, MGS4 for PS3 and Halo 3 for 360 don't count either.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 21, 2008)

Range said:


> ok, I got a challenge for everyone, list 5 games that *aren't* on the system you support that you think are good, you have some credibilty. Brawl for Wii, MGS4 for PS3 and Halo 3 for 360 don't count either.



Wii:

1. Zelda: Twilight Princess
2. Super Paper Mario
3. Elebits
4. Super Mario Galaxy
5. Okami


----------



## Tudd (Jul 21, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## ADF (Jul 21, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Yes. That's why devs are jumping off of the SS ship PC and swimming to the S.S 360 and S.S PS3. Honestly, the PC's most golden age (1993-2000) still was dwarfed by consoles and now with piracy and sales sucking at a all time high, look for even more PC devs to take a even harder look at consoles to pick up the slack.
> 
> Save for RTS's and FPS's, PC's days in the sun are done.


I'm not going to touch the subject of whether or not PC is the winning platform this generation, but if you think PC gaming is doing badly then you are misinformed.

The following figures are from DFC Intelligence 2007.

US PC games revenues 2.76B
WW PC game revenues 8.3B
PC gaming 30% of entire US video game revenues
263M Online PC gamers WW

Revenues grew in 2008 but I don't have those figures on hand.

PC is just as big of a gaming platform as any of the console systems, sales lost in retail aren't taking into account increased revenues generated from online distribution and service based gaming such as MMOs.

You never hear about how well PC gaming is doing because it doesn't have an army of PR guys to protect the platforms image like Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo has.


----------



## psion (Jul 21, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Yes. That's why devs are jumping off of the SS ship PC and swimming to the S.S 360 and S.S PS3. Honestly, the PC's most golden age (1993-2000) still was dwarfed by consoles and now with piracy and sales sucking at a all time high, look for even more PC devs to take a even harder look at consoles to pick up the slack.
> 
> Save for RTS's and FPS's, PC's days in the sun are done.



The Cyber-Athlete League would like to disagree with you.  As would the NDA who admits that while traditional brick and mortar sales are on the decline, "non-retail" sale systems (like Steam and Direct2Drive) are picking up the slack.



Range said:


> ok, I got a challenge for everyone, list 5 games that *aren't* on the system you support that you think are good, you have some credibilty. Brawl for Wii, MGS4 for PS3 and Halo 3 for 360 don't count either.



Well, I technically have a stake in every system BUT Xbox but here goes:

1. Mass Effect (originally for Xbox 360)
2. Too Human (not released yet but has me impressed so far, Xbox 360)
3. Red Steel (Wii)
4. Starfox Adventures (kind of a Zelda clone, but pretty easy on you if you weren't familiar with the franchies, Game Cube)
5. Ratchet and Clank, the original (Playstation, it now pales in comparison to it's successors but still is the first semi-serious game from the makers of Spyro.)

Favored Platform:  Ultimately PC.


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, here's my list:

PS3 (In no specific order) :
Disgaea 3
Kingdom Hearts 3
FF XIII

360 (again, no specific order) :
Beautiful Katamari
Mass Effect
Blue Dragon

For both:
Assassin's Creed
GTA IV


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 21, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> LittleBigPlanet: looks interesting maybe
> InFamous: looks interesting, a little (i also have played all the sly cooper games on the ps2, and like them <3)
> Disgaea 3: (i love the disgaea series :|)
> 
> The problem really is that they have stuff but a lot of people ignore out of sheer hatred or ignorance.



games that look interesting on the ps3 from your list

i love your unfounded insults and passive aggression though <3



> ok, I got a challenge for everyone, list 5 games that aren't on the system you support that you think are good, you have some credibilty. Brawl for Wii, MGS4 for PS3 and Halo 3 for 360 don't count either.


well i guess i voted wii so


disgaea 3 (in the future!)
KH 3 (in the future!)
not much else that i'm actively looking forward to on the ps3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> now if only they hadn't axed the backwards compatibility on the ps3



The 40GB model is not *PS2* backwards compatible, but is PS compatible.

Meanwhile, the 80GB model is both PS2 *and* PS backwards compatible.

Just needed to clear that up.  >.-.>


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 21, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The 40GB model is not *PS2* backwards compatible, but is PS compatible.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 80GB model is both PS2 *and* PS backwards compatible.
> 
> Just needed to clear that up.  >.-.>





yeah yeah, but only the 40gb model is available now right?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> yeah yeah, but only the 40gb model is available now right?



I saw the 80GB for sale with MSG4 included for about $500 at Gamestop.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I saw the 80GB for sale with MSG4 included for about $500 at Gamestop.



yeah i saw that
it's bullshit


----------



## Delcatty (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't really want any of the consoles to become completely dominant. I want there just to be competition.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 21, 2008)

Delcatty said:


> I don't really want any of the consoles to become completely dominant. I want there just to be competition.



too bad the poll doesn't have that option huh
bad thread, etc.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 21, 2008)

Delcatty said:


> I don't really want any of the consoles to become completely dominant. I want there just to be competition.





Wait Wait said:


> too bad the poll doesn't have that option huh
> bad thread, etc.



I agree to both of you.  More variety to us consumers.


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, here's a way for Sony to make me want a PS3 100%, get Namco to make a Klonoa 3.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Range said:


> Oh, here's a way for Sony to make me want a PS3 100%, get Namco to make a Klonoa 3.



I think I just died for a moment. Now Klonoa 3--that's a killer-app to consider. Seems very unlikely though. Last Klonoa game we got here was Klonoa 2: Dream Champ Tournament for the GBA four years ago, which was originally released two years before in Jaypon. Klonoa Heroes and Klonoa Beach Volleyball (WTF) were region-specific only.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Jul 22, 2008)

Sony. Nuff said.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 22, 2008)

Nintendo...
Cause its now the Old war veteran of the Console wars
it aint going no where for a long, long time


----------



## Range (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I think I just died for a moment. Now Klonoa 3--that's a killer-app to consider. Seems very unlikely though. Last Klonoa game we got here was Klonoa 2: Dream Champ Tournament for the GBA four years ago, which was originally released two years before in Jaypon. Klonoa Heroes and Klonoa Beach Volleyball (WTF) were region-specific only.



Klonoa Desetsu no star medal? that's what we have emulators for my friend |3
I didn't really like The 2 GBA Klonoa's we got though, too much puzzle-ishness for me. I like the PS1/2 version better cause they were more platformer-ish


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Yesh, Legend of the Star Medal. Emulators? Those are--well, come to think of it, I heard that it isn't really story heavy...Maybe I shall steal it soon. And I liked the first GBA one. Course the console versions are the bestest.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 22, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I agree to both of you. More variety to us consumers.


 
Remeber the recent format war between HD DVD and BluRay? Well guess what happened after HD DVD withdrew. BD players aren't coming down in price at all, BD movies are back up to $30 a piece, etc. Is it not plain enough why competition is good?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

why do you care if your movies are hi def or bluray
fuckin pretentious as all hell


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

360 only has Gears of War 2 coming out for that console _only_. The rest of the games I've seen that had came out on it are multi-platform, like GTA IV, which came out on the Sony and the Microsoft. Sony all now like "We got PSN-based games now, so you don't have to leave your couch to purchase them! And they only cost 14.99, which is a good deal."


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

And so my proof of intentional ignorance/hatred is proven.

Still, this is why I dislike these sort of topics - it makes people stupid, and yes, I admit that I too have become part of it.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 22, 2008)

Banjo 3 is coming out for X360. I think we all know who to crown.


----------



## Huey (Jul 22, 2008)

How could there be a winner? I don't want to see a winner. I want the competition among them to remain heated so they all keep making better stuff. I would imagine that monopolization of the console market would result in less creativity due to lack of incentive for the company to do little else than make money.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> why do you care if your movies are hi def or bluray
> fuckin pretentious as all hell


 
Why do you care about the graphics of a video game? Why do you care about the quality of your wedding photos? Why do you care about the paint job on your car?


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2008)

Huey said:


> How could there be a winner? I don't want to see a winner. I want the competition among them to remain heated so they all keep making better stuff. I would imagine that monopolization of the console market would result in less creativity due to lack of incentive for the company to do little else than make money.



Huey wins the console wars hands down.


----------



## Arucard2991 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol, Microsoft FTW!!!
But im not really a fanboy, i just happen to have a 360. Nintendo = winning, but im not too big on them. Sony should come in second, or close tie, because they're also great imo.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Why do you care about the graphics of a video game? Why do you care about the quality of your wedding photos? Why do you care about the paint job on your car?



i do not care about the graphics of a video game
wedding photos?  those are actually a lot more meaningful than _video games_
paint job on my car?  i don't care


----------



## Tudd (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i do not care about the graphics of a video game
> wedding photos? those are actually a lot more meaningful than _video games_
> paint job on my car? i don't care


 
So if there were no colours in video games and had 16-bit graphics you'd enjoy them just the same? 

So if your car gets scratched, the seal is broken and you get rust esentially destroying the car much sooner than it is supposed to. 

Let me straight up tell you the point since you don't seem to see it. The visual aspect of everything affects the overall experience. Look at a music video. Half of it is music, the other half is the video. If one is compromised then you loose the entire intended experience.

The only point that matters is; we need competition in the market to ensure the consumer is not blindly ripped off. It's like Left vs. Right wing. If the other didn't exist, then how would you define yourself?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> It's like Left vs. Right wing. If the other didn't exist, then how would you define yourself?



By taking a bath with a rubber Yoshi, of course.


----------



## Range (Jul 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> So if there were no colours in video games and had 16-bit graphics you'd enjoy them just the same?


Isn't that pretty much what Game Boy Pocket/Original was?



Tudd said:


> Let me straight up tell you the point since you don't seem to see it. The visual aspect of everything affects the overall experience. Look at a music video. Half of it is music, the other half is the video. If one is compromised then you loose the entire intended experience.



Graphics in games mean nothing. Some of the best games to this day are still the old school NES and Genesis.


Oh and here's another point: Without Nintendo and Donkey Kong, video games would have just become another dead fad. Nintendo revived everyone's interest in video games. They've been around the longest, they obviously know what they're doing, so people that say Nintendo sucks and that they don't know what they're doing, STFU and GTFO.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Range said:


> Graphics in games mean nothing.



*facepalm*


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the correction here is that graphics are important to a certain extent, but people whoring over them should shut the fuck up. =)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Banjo 3 is coming out for X360. I think we all know who to crown.



Considering that Perfect Dark Zero and Conker: Live and Reloaded flopped, I'm not so sure that BK3 will be good.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Conker: L&R flopped financially. Critics-wise, it was pretty solid. Plus, BK3 has the added bonus of being worked on by the original BK team. Part of me wants to be worried about the vehicles even though I felt the same way with Jak II, and I ended up loving that game.

As for Perfect Dark--well, all right then.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Considering that Perfect Dark Zero and Conker: Live and Reloaded flopped, I'm not so sure that BK3 will be good.



Well. So?


----------



## Tudd (Jul 22, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Well. So?


 
Rare as a company is dead is the point.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Well. So?



I was just saying don't "crown" the 360 the winner. (As apparently s/he wanted to do) There's a lot of games that thought were going to be good, and weren't.


----------



## Range (Jul 22, 2008)

Kinda off topic, but I love when people say that the PSP FPS games suck because they only have one analog stick. I lust laugh and remind them about N64 and a certain game called Golden Eye 007


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

Range said:


> Kinda off topic, but I love when people say that the PSP FPS games suck because they only have one analog stick. I lust laugh and remind them about N64 and a certain game called GoldenEye 007



Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Rare as a company is dead is the point.


But since they're making BK and Viva Pinata games, what would you say they're alive as?

Ah, Goldeneye. Boris in multiplayer.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> But since they're making BK and Viva Pinata games, what would you say they're alive as?



They're not as good as they used to be.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I think the correction here is that graphics are important to a certain extent, but people whoring over them should shut the fuck up. =)



I'm being silent as a mouse. The people who are talking are the ones whoring over their 18 bit games and crappy/blurry 480p. Other than that, there's Karma on both sides.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I'm being silent as a mouse. The people who are talking are the ones whoring over their 18 bit games and crappy/blurry 480p. Other than that, there's Karma on both sides.



It's funny. Nintendo Wii, with it's 480p, is beating the 360 and PS3 with their better graphics (including 1080i). Guess it goes to show that graphics really DON'T mean everything...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> They're not as good as they used to be.


 
Kameo was a sweet game IMO. They're not on a winning streak but they're also far from dead.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Kameo was a sweet game IMO. They're not on a winning streak but they're also far from dead.



Very true. I've never played Kameo, but the last Rare game I played, Star Fox Adventures, was pretty decent.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's funny. Nintendo Wii, with it's 480p, is beating the 360 and PS3 with their better graphics (including 1080i). Guess it goes to show that graphics really DON'T mean everything...


 
Watch out, man. The offense is gonna come out with "Wii Sports grandmas" and "Carnival Games", making me shove out my ever-growing list of great titles all over again.

I seriously got a Gamecube for Adventures, ever since I found out about Dinosaur Planet. It was the best Zelda clone up 'til Okami, but perhaps it would've worked better with the original DP characters. I doubt yiffers would have as much Krystal pronz though, seeing as she was a cub before. *shudders*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Watch out, man. The offense is gonna come out with "Wii Sports grandmas" and "Carnival Games", making me shove out my ever-growing list of great titles all over again.
> 
> I seriously got a Gamecube for Adventures, ever since I found out about Dinosaur Planet. It was the best Zelda clone up 'til Okami, but perhaps it would've worked better with the original DP characters. I doubt yiffers would have as much Krystal pronz though, seeing as she was a cub before. *shudders*



I love the Wii (got mine on launch day), so can't dis it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's funny. Nintendo Wii, with it's 480p, is beating the 360 and PS3 with their better graphics (including 1080i). Guess it goes to show that graphics really DON'T mean everything...



That's because the Wii was introduced later, and was made by the Japanese, I have to mention that. When Sony came out (made by the Japanese, have to mention), everyone was like "OMFG! Playstation!" and then Sony started their timeline. Now the Wii is a whole new generation for the Nintendo timeline, that's why it's popular. Same with 360 and PS3.

Side note: One to talk, they are still selling PS2s, which units are probably outselling the Wii's.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

How was the waiting line? I had to wait 'til June for an eBay auction and got one on the 13th of last year (course I remember, silly Nintendo notification system). I'll probably end up doing the PSWii since LittleBigPlanet looks like teh sweetness, but I swear I'd be happy with the Wii only until the next-gen. Doubters, ask me why.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> That's because the Wii was introduced later, and was made by the Japanese, I have to mention that. When Sony came out (made by the Japanese, have to mention), everyone was like "OMFG! Playstation!" and then Sony started their timeline. Now the Wii is a whole new generation for the Nintendo timeline, that's why it's popular. Same with 360 and PS3.
> 
> Side note: One to talk, they are still selling PS2s, which units are probably outselling the Wii's.



Ummm...the Wii came out 2 weeks after the PS3...not exactly a whole lot of time to be behind, but Nintendo concentrated more on the gaming aspect, not the graphics like Sony (which is also Japanese) and M$.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Side note: One to talk, they are still selling PS2s, which units are probably outselling the Wii's.


 
Nah, replace Wii's with PS3s. XP PSP is reigning in Japan because they have a Monster Hunter fetish, while I think the DS is the highest-selling system of all time, replacing the PS2. Wiis are still selling like trash CDs.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> How was the waiting line? I had to wait 'til June for an eBay auction and got one on the 13th of last year (course I remember, silly Nintendo notification system). I'll probably end up doing the PSWii since LittleBigPlanet looks like teh sweetness, but I swear I'd be happy with the Wii only until the next-gen. Doubters, ask me why.



I got to the Toys R Us at 3am and was the only one there til 5:30am, then other people started showing. There was roughly 75-100 people in line by the time the store opened at 10:30am. (I hadn't preordered, but had heard the day before that 42 of the 55 Wiis that the store was getting were preordered, so wanted to get one of the other 13.)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ummm...the Wii came out 2 weeks after the PS3...not exactly a whole lot of time to be behind, but Nintendo concentrated more on the gaming aspect, not the graphics like Sony (which is also Japanese) and M$.



Nintendo concentrated on, "Oo! What fanbase can we make? A kiddy one or adult one?" And their choice succeeded,....then failed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Nintendo concentrated on, "Oo! What fanbase can we make? A kiddy one or adult one?" And their choice succeeded,....then failed.



Because Nintendo is a FAMILY-oriented gaming company. NOT a "murder, violence, adults-only" gaming company like M$ or "Teen to adult" company like Sony. Nintendo likes to make games even grandma and grandpa can play.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

You lucky ho. I did summink like that with the Brawl midnight launch. First in line, fourth to buy due to receipt issues.



brownsquirrel said:


> Nintendo concentrated on, "Oo! What fanbase can we make? A kiddy one or adult one?" And their choice succeeded,....then failed.


 
Then failed? When, after "hardcore" became synonymous with "fanboy"?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Because Nintendo is a FAMILY-oriented gaming company. NOT a "murder, violence, adults-only" gaming company like M$ or "Teen to adult" company like Sony. Nintendo likes to make games even grandma and grandpa can play.



Translation: Japanese are crazy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Translation: Japanese are crazy.



That's for sure! I watch MXC just to see how nutty they are!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

You lucky ho. I did the same with Brawl on the midnight launch--first in line, fourth to buy due to receipt issues.



brownsquirrel said:


> Nintendo concentrated on, "Oo! What fanbase can we make? A kiddy one or adult one?" And their choice succeeded,....then failed.


 
Then failed? When, after "hardcore" became synonymous with "fanboy"?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Um, double post much? Thanks, lag.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Then failed? When, after "hardcore" became synonymous with "fanboy"?



I don't know about that. I just feel Wii games are the same thing over and over again. I like how Sessler described Nintendo's state as a teen boy who has lost a girl and just needs to come back to her again.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

XD Sessler does have a few moments of brilliance here and there. Sorry you feel that way. Furu Furu Park, no matter how Jap-crazy it is, does have a lot of semblance to every other minigame collection out there. I for one can't get enough of alternating between Brawl, Strikers Charged, and Heroes, which aren't exactly the same.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I don't know about that. I just feel Wii games are the same thing over and over again. I like how Sessler described Nintendo's state as a teen boy who has lost a girl and just needs to come back to her again.



Let's see...Final Fantasy, Grand Theft Auto, Halo, Madden, Resident Evil. Dragon Sword, Splinter Cell, Metal Gear Solid, Sonic the Hedgehog...


----------



## Range (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ummm...the Wii came out 2 weeks after the PS3.



Actually no, Wii was out the week after the PS3.

As for my Wii acquiring story, My mom took me to an out of the way Best Buy at 5, figuring we'd have a better chance (Not XP people camped out.) They had passed tickets out the night before I guess (Wasn't told about said tickets until I was in front of the line to get a by the check out desk >_>) so I couldn't get a Wii until an hour after they opened. I was about 15 minutes away from getting one. I wait until Black Friday and go by my grandma's cause there's a Toys R Us near her that was supposed to get 30 Wiis in, So I'm up at 4 waiting in line (I heard some lady in front of me make a comment like "That boy's lucky his grandma showed up, I was gonna take his game" since I was playing my DS to try and pass the time. If that b**** tried to take it, she'd be in for one hell of a fight D=<) Ended up getting in, going straight to the games area, they didn't even have ONE Wii. So we leave and go to a different Best Buy (out), then a Circuit City across the street (out), then went to a Gamestop, where I was 6th in line for a chance to get one of the 5 Wiis while my grandma waited at a different Gamestop to get one. The guy in front of me had some credit card issue, so he couldn't buy it, but they ended up holding it for him while he ran to the bank to get cash (I was like "Hellooo~, I got cash D=") so yeah, we just went home. I kept watch on some websites though (I think one I used was Wii finder or something, it had updates on what stores were restocking when and how many) My grandma went to a Walmart and waited for me and ended up getting one for me ^w^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

Range said:


> Actually no, Wii was out the week after the PS3.



Oh, you're right. PS3 came out Nov 11, 2006. The Wii came out Nov 19, 2006.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

I love how this thread has evolved into a decent chat room. Works wonders.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Let's see...Final Fantasy, Grand Theft Auto, Halo, Madden, Resident Evil. Dragon Sword, Splinter Cell, Metal Gear Solid, Sonic the Hedgehog...



Halo was not on Wii, adult orientated games are a 4th of wii's production. The other is 3/4 are kiddie games.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm, depends on what you mean by adult. Many mature-rated games are quite childish in nature.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> So if there were no colours in video games and had 16-bit graphics you'd enjoy them just the same?
> 
> So if your car gets scratched, the seal is broken and you get rust esentially destroying the car much sooner than it is supposed to.
> 
> ...



you're missing the fucking point

i'm not saying terrible graphics or a shitty paint job, i mean the DVD equivalent to graphics or a paint job

also your second point sucks.  left can exist without right and right without left.  they can still _define_ themselves.  
however, we do need competition in the market simply because it breeds better games and systems.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Hmm, depends on what you mean by adult. Many mature-rated games are quite childish in nature.



Um, no. Adult is blood, gore, strong language, sexual themes, etc. Wii is all cutesy wootsy for those games to be on it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

How many times does a fan gotta mention No More Heroes around here? Just wondering, is Mario Galaxy listed under "cutesy-wootsey"? I find the art direction to be as breathtaking as it is adorable. C'mon, you smiled at the giant caterpillars too.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

no, seriously, brownsquirrel?  you are dumb.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Adorable defines as cutesy wootsy.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

see this is what i was talking about


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> no, seriously, brownsquirrel?  you are dumb.



How so? You want to continue the complaining instead of listening to a person's POV, which I am stating?


----------



## Huey (Jul 22, 2008)

Guys, seriously. 

Seriously?

Seriously.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I don't know about that. I just feel Wii games are the same thing over and over again. I like how Sessler described Nintendo's state as a teen boy who has lost a girl and just needs to come back to her again.





TyVulpine said:


> Let's see...Final Fantasy, Grand Theft Auto, Halo, Madden, Resident Evil. Dragon Sword, Splinter Cell, Metal Gear Solid, Sonic the Hedgehog...



I was just pointing out that other companies use the "same thing (game)" over and over, not just Nintendo.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't see it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

well you're just using terrible reasoning in hating on nintendo
there are things to dislike about them!  just not what you're talking about

also huey, why aren't you on IRC :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Huey said:


> Guys, seriously.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Seriously.


 
Seriously, Huey. SERIOUSLY.

But I dunno how hard it is to distinguish Chocobo's Dungeon from NiGHTS. *shrug*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> well you're just using terrible reasoning in hating on nintendo
> there are things to dislike about them!  just not what you're talking about
> 
> also huey, why aren't you on IRC :3



I don't dislike them, I am just explaining why I don't play on meh Wii anymore.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

Someone should lock this thread.All I see are pointless bickering. <_<


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Someone should lock this thread.All I see are pointless bickering. <_<



No, it isn't. It's good old-fashioned debating.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't a debate contains good argument using evidences or even *sound and solid* opinions?


----------



## Vore Writer (Jul 22, 2008)

Those rules don't apply to this place.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

Which saddens me really. =/

I've yet to see people get along in the video-game community.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 22, 2008)

PS3. I hate M$ with a passion, and Nintendo is getting on my nerves with all this casual stupidity. (I don't own any of these consoles, I have a Sega Master System \m/ )


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> PS3. I hate M$ with a passion, and Nintendo is getting on my nerves with all this casual stupidity. (I don't own any of these consoles, I have a Sega Master System \m/ )



i wish i could hate you to death


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 23, 2008)

If you want reasons, I just hate Wii and it's Sports games in general. Boxing the most. Sure, I'm hitting punches at the guy, but punching the living fuck out of the air just to hit the guy hard, is not my deal. Also a few occasions where the remote flew out of my hand and I had the wrist strap on. And I think the reasons above are stupid!


----------



## Aurali (Jul 23, 2008)

Taefaros your sig is my friend :3; Mother FTW.
and of course no one can give a better reason than

"This system is gonna sell the MOST units. Cause *I* like it best"


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

Squirrel, you know Wii Sports is nothing more than a glorified tech demo, right? Don't make me pull out that list of games again...*grumble*



Eli said:


> Taefaros your sig is my friend :3; Mother FTW.
> and of course no one can give a better reason than
> 
> "This system is gonna sell the MOST units. Cause *I* like it best"


 
Yay! Glad to know. But I gave my reasons p_ages_ ago when this thread didn't smell so much.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 23, 2008)

And I've given facts and figures to show why I KNOW one console will succeed over the others. Nintendo will out pace the others like the PS2 did in sales (Price DOES play an IMPORTANT factor.. that and they have reliable titles that parents know kids will like.. and then the archive :3). Sony fanbois will cry and claim foulplay, even though their console will /just/  scathe by the Xbox, (MGS4 and FXIII will be their saving grace. The only reasons people will spend 400 for the console) and XBOX will get last. but barely (they don't have any upcoming projects that will boost sales needed to surpass PS3's sudden rise). 

And this isn't a fanboi comment. This is market analystics


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

Eli said:


> And I've given facts and figures to show why I KNOW one console will succeed over the others. Nintendo will out pace the others like the PS2 did in sales (Price DOES play an IMPORTANT factor.. that and they have reliable titles that parents know kids will like.. and then the archive :3). Sony fanbois will cry and claim foulplay, even though their console will /just/  scathe by the Xbox, (MGS4 and FXIII will be their saving grace. The only reasons people will spend 400 for the console) and XBOX will get last. but barely (they don't have any upcoming projects that will boost sales needed to surpass PS3's sudden rise).
> 
> And this isn't a fanboi comment. This is market analystics



The Wii has been out only 2 years. FAR too early still to call a winner in the race. A lot can change over the next 3+ years.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Squirrel, you know Wii Sports is nothing more than a glorified tech demo, right? Don't make me pull out that list of games again...*grumble*


Do you think I am stupid? I only played it because of peer pressure. Not because I wanted to.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

I never implied that you were stupid. I'm only wondering if you've really given the Wii a chance, since you were _forced_ to play a game you weren't even fond of.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i wish i could hate you to death



*tear*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I never implied that you were stupid. I'm only wondering if you've really given the Wii a chance, since you were _forced_ to play a game you weren't even fond of.



I still have yet to finish The Legend of Zelda game, which I was kind of into.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I still have yet to finish The Legend of Zelda game, which I was kind of into.



Which Zelda?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Which Zelda?



The only Zelda that takes control of the Wii controls! Twilight Princess.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> The only Zelda that takes control of the Wii controls! Twilight Princess.



Ah ^_^U Wasn't sure, since most of the Zeldas are available on the VC.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

No one. Competition is good for the market.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> No one. Competition is good for the market.



This.  ^.-.^  And indeed it is.  That's why the PlayStation3 and the Xbox360 are cheaper than their introductory price.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 24, 2008)

eli, FF13 is going to the 360 though, isn't it?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

Why yes, Wait, it is. There goes another exclusive. And I'm _this_ close to pulling out the almighty list of good Wii games for curious bystanders.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 24, 2008)

you know i would say it's a bad thing for the ps3 but
really who cares, all the recent final fantasies (in the main series) have been pretty bad


----------



## virus (Jul 24, 2008)

There will never be a winner, period. Winning the "console wars" means that your making ridiculous amounts of cash off it. 

My favorite console company is and always will be Sega. The dreamcast would of kicked the crap out of the PS2 if they only put a DVD player in it(The PS2 was a cheap DVD player at the time). 

Sega's next gen console would of blown all the recent contenders in the weeds. I still wish they made consoles the hardware was and still is so far superior to every other console. My dreamcast still has amazing graphics even for today's standards.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

OK, I love the Dreamcast as much as the next fanboy but I can't recall any major third-party support. I know we'll all point to Nintendo when I say this, but really. Developers reacted to the looming, gas-filled shadow that was the Playstation 2. At least the first-party was amazing, with Sonic and Ecco and Shenmue.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 24, 2008)

^I think Half-Life was supposed to get a Dreamcast release, but the patient died before he could get the medicine.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

^Hey-oh. I remember that.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 24, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I still have yet to finish The Legend of Zelda game, which I was kind of into.


 
The unofficial Wii rule of thumb (as in, the one I just made up) is to give Mario Galaxy a spin before dismissing the console altogether.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nintendo and Sony tied for the lead with 27 votes.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 24, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> The Wii has been out only 2 years. FAR too early still to call a winner in the race. A lot can change over the next 3+ years.



Yes. However.. people still predict things. I'm proud to say I called the market better than ALL the analysts so far. and my predictions have some ground actually..


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 24, 2008)

Eli said:


> Yes. However.. people still predict things. I'm proud to say I called the market better than ALL the analysts so far. and my predictions have some ground actually..



With how things look NOW, yes. But the only things certain in this world are death and taxes. I still say it's too early to proclaim Nintendo the winner.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 24, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> With how things look NOW, yes. But the only things certain in this world are death and taxes. I still say it's too early to proclaim Nintendo the winner.



Winner? I just said most sales.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Well nintendo just realized that there is a lot more money to be made, with making easier to make, frequently realeased, simple games for the casual gamer and in a public announcement said to their fans that they are no longer making games for _them_, And sony is already well known for their "we don't give a shit about games! It's a blu-ray player" attitude and if they won, then the only gaming to be had would be on overpriced, digital movie playing monstrosities. Microsoft winning wouldn't be so bad, they would finally have the money to make a wider range of games without worrying about market popularity  and replace those cheap tin x clamps in their machines so that they didn't RRoD and then all of the disadvantages of X-Box would be gone. However, then we would all be fueling Bill Gates' world domination fund and we all know how _THAT'S _going to turn out.

So none:grin:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> Well nintendo just realized that there is a lot more money to be made, with making easier to make, frequently realeased, simple games for the casual gamer and in a public announcement said to their fans that they are no longer making games for _them_, And sony is already well known for their "we don't give a shit about games! It's a blu-ray player" attitude and if they won, then the only gaming to be had would be on overpriced, digital movie playing monstrosities. Microsoft winning wouldn't be so bad, they would finally have the money to make a wider range of games without worrying about market popularity  and replace those cheap tin x clamps in their machines so that they didn't RRoD and then all of the disadvantages of X-Box would be gone. However, then we would all be fueling Bill Gates' world domination fund and we all know how _THAT'S _going to turn out.
> 
> So none:grin:



Except Bill Gates no longer works for M$...(still on the Board, though, I think)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Except Bill Gates no longer works for M$...(still on the Board, though, I think)



Oh, yes he does. He is probably over at Microsoft testing his latest experiment.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 25, 2008)

How much of your net worth have you donated lately??? I think Bill Gate$ has you beaten on generosity.

That's why XBlocks is gonna win it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

TehSean said:


> How much of your net worth have you donated lately??? I think Bill Gate$ has you beaten on generosity.
> 
> That's why XBlocks is gonna win it.



Um, the PSN requires you to pay money for the majority of the items on it.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't care who wins. They complement eachother I think.
As for 'evil Microsoft'... They're all businesses. They all want to make a profit.
Microsoft is not alone in that regard you know...

On the other hand, they're all too expensive. Last console I bought was the PS2 (which ate a sizable hole in my budget), but I only got a few games for it because they were pretty expensive too back then.
I've played most of the consoles at friends' places and had fun on all of them though, and that's going back to the Nintendo and SEGA 8-bit systems.

Because of my limited budget I put my money on the PC, or non-game related things. Plenty of good games for the PC too and so far nothing I've seen can beat the versatility of the PC (yay for mods!).
Sure, I miss not being able to play Zelda, MGS, Metroid and a couple of others but... *shrugs*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Oh, yes he does. He is probably over at Microsoft testing his latest experiment.



http://news.softpedia.com/news/Bill-Gates-leaves-Microsoft-26738.shtml


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Bill-Gates-leaves-Microsoft-26738.shtml



But they are still doing experiments.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jul 25, 2008)

Microsoft: Came out of nowhere with a bang, but needs a little more experience. But definitely would have been my second vote.
Sony: I would love to comment on this, but i really cant cause i could never afford their overpriced hardware(and the PS3 is just a PS1 that can play PS2 and PS1 games in a higher detail and gets a new format for a disk. And lets not forget about the the wallet killer Blu-Ray system.)
Nintendo: Experienced, Original, Entertaining, Simple, and all for a good price. Who doesnt like that?


Overall, Nintendo has only one fear: Microsoft


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 25, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Overall, Nintendo has only one fear: Microsoft



I doubt that, since M$ originally offered to buyout Nintendo, and they refused.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 25, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Overall, Nintendo has only one fear: Microsoft


 
Hmmm, there's also them:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 25, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


>



wat

WTF japan.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, we were talking about what Nintendo has to fear so...


----------



## Tycho (Jul 25, 2008)

None of them.  The Wii, for all its neat "innovations" in console gaming, is STILL a disappointment, with a relatively small library of "good" games and vastly inferior hardware to the other two.  The PS3 has bleeding-edge top notch technology, but its price is too hefty for the console market, it had a fairly slow start as far as available software for it is concerned, and it will take a while for developers to figure out how to truly make the PS3's hardware do the wonderful things that it is capable of - it is reportedly NOT an easy console to program for.  The XBox 360 has a vast library of games, more than a few of them excellent.  The hardware, while not as top-notch as Sony's, is competent - when it's not breaking down.  The 360 has had more than its fair share of technical troubles.  The quality of manufacturing present in the XBox 360 borders on insultingly mediocre.  The fact that it's a Micro$oft product is not lost on people who are already less-than-fond of the monopolistic bullying juggernaut from Redmond, WA.

If I were FORCED to choose one (as this poll does not offer a "none of the above" option) I would put my money down for a PS3, partly due to the interesting ways in which I have seen people make use of it - using it as a server, e.g.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 25, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> None of them. The Wii, for all its neat "innovations" in console gaming, is STILL a disappointment, with a relatively *small* library of "good" games and vastly inferior hardware to the other two.


 
Oh-pin-yan. But nice job on the other points.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm personally gonna say that I'm a fan of the PS3 because it has backwards compatablity all the way up to PS1 games where as the 360 has backwards compatability that is absolute ass I still have no fucking clue what games will and will not work on it and they seem to love crapping all over themselves and dying. My main beef with the Wii aside from how you look like a circus seal being tazered when playing it is that very few of the games it has interest me, it's more of a 'family fun' console but since I don't have children and all my friends and family who are going to play a game with me are old enough to be tried as adults in a court of law there's really not much appeal to me personally. Sure you can say "It has RE4 on it you violent maliadjusted gun-nut." but then I'm forced to bring to light the fact I've already beaten the living shit out of RE4 on the Gamecube and PS2 and actually have no interest in playing it ever again, much less with the rediculess controls of the Wii and I have even less interest in playing Umbrella Coronicles. 

Don't even bring up SSBB because I dislike the series as a whole and I'm not much of a 'party' gamer. IE Wii not for me, I don't care what anyone else says; the only title I'm interested in on the Wii is the new Animal Crossing and even that I can do without.

To be honest the whole console war idea is rediculess to me because I knew that even though I'm not the type of gamer who is attracted to the Wii I'll probably own one before year's end. From the last generation of consoles I have a PS2 and a Gamecube, my Xbox was stolen by one of my brother's friends and I never cared enough to get it back. So blah blah blah, buy a console, sit down, pop a game in and fucking enjoy yourself.

Also MGS4 is made of win and awesome, just needed to say that.


----------



## Woulfe (Jul 26, 2008)

Nintendo will win this one, just like they won the last one.....

Me, I'll stick with my _/|\_ Atari 2600 _/|\_ 'cause nothing has come along to impress me to give it up anytime soon.... 

Only because, I'm weird like that....

As for PC gaming being dead I have one thing to say....

S P O R E !

- W -
* $0.02 *


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 26, 2008)

Woulfe said:


> Nintendo will win this one, just like they won the last one.....


PS2 won the last one. >_>


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW WOULFE YOU ARE PRETTY EDGY AND RETRO WITH YOUR OLD GAMING CONSOLE

as an additional point _nintendo did not win the last console war are you fucking high, boy_


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone realized how much this thread has degenerated? And can anyone tell me why I'm still posting here?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Has anyone realized how much this thread has degenerated? And can anyone tell me why I'm still posting here?



Um,...No.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Has anyone realized how much this thread has degenerated? And can anyone tell me why I'm still posting here?



That, only YOU can truly answer.


Side note: Oh FFS, a Ratchet avatar -_- beats the hell out of a Sonic avatar, I guess.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That, only YOU can truly answer.
> 
> 
> Side note: Oh FFS, a Ratchet avatar -_- beats the hell out of a Sonic avatar, I guess.



It's a brand new one taken from the q4b site. I bought PS3 because of new Ratchet, after playing Size Matters and enjoying it.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> WOW WOULFE YOU ARE PRETTY EDGY AND RETRO WITH YOUR OLD GAMING CONSOLE
> 
> as an additional point _nintendo did not win the last console war are you fucking high, boy_


 
In terms of money invested vs. profit, Nintendo won by a lightyear.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> In terms of money invested vs. profit, Nintendo won by a lightyear.



in terms of which console and its available software was superior, the ps2 won


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> In terms of money invested vs. profit, Nintendo won by a lightyear.



Are we talking about the GameCube here?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Are we talking about the GameCube here?



Nintendo was able to make a profit off the GC pretty much from the start, whereas M$ lost money on the Xbox, and I think it took several years for Sony to make a profit on the PS2.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 26, 2008)

I prefer the consoles sold method of winning... 
(Games don't matter if you don't have a console.)

which is PS2 by a milell
and Wii.. also by a mile..


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

the ps2 had a ton of games, which was its key to success

unlike the ps3...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> the ps2 had a ton of games, which was its key to success
> 
> unlike the ps3...



But how many PS2 games were GOOD? The vast majority were crappy.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2008)

Eli said:


> I prefer the consoles sold method of winning...
> (Games don't matter if you don't have a console.)
> 
> which is PS2 by a milell
> and Wii.. also by a mile..



Actually, number of consoles sold doesn't seem to be an accurate way to judge whether a certain console is winning - money made means as much if not more in the long run.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Actually, number of consoles sold doesn't seem to be an accurate way to judge whether a certain console is winning - money made means as much if not more in the long run.



Plus the Wii costs less than PS3 or 360...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

ty, let me go get all my ps2 games


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Plus the Wii costs less than PS3 or 360...



Technically that is irrelevant - if people are buying more of one product than another, it matters little what the price comparison between the two products is.  Kind of like saying a car is better because it's blue, not red.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> ty, let me go get all my ps2 games



The Jak series
Both Disgaea games
Resident Evil games
(yes) Grand Theft Auto games
Metal Gear Solid games
Star Wars games


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Actually, number of consoles sold doesn't seem to be an accurate way to judge whether a certain console is winning - money made means as much if not more in the long run.





TyVulpine said:


> Plus the Wii costs less than PS3 or 360...





Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Technically that is irrelevant - if people are buying more of one product than another, it matters little what the price comparison between the two products is.  Kind of like saying a car is better because it's blue, not red.



I meant that since the Wii costs less than a PS3 or 360, the profit might be higher/lower, plus you can buy two Wiis for the price of an 80GB PS3...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

ok i'm not actually going to go get them all

but there are a lot more than that, for instance:

kingdom hearts
sly cooper series
ratchet and clank series

there are others but whatever


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> But how many PS2 games were GOOD? The vast majority were crappy.



Um, _*Shadow of the Colossus?!!!*_


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> ok i'm not actually going to go get them all
> 
> but there are a lot more than that, for instance:
> 
> ...



I was just listing off the top of my head, and obviously, I did forget some, but the point is, out every 10 games on the PS2, there's probably 6 or 7 crappy ones, and 3 or 4 good ones.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah there are a lot of crappy games on every console

the ps2 has more of everything


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

It's sad the PS3 price hasn't dropped yet. Usually prices on items drop astronomically after 1-2 years.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> It's sad the PS3 price hasn't dropped yet. Usually prices on items drop astronomically after 1-2 years.



Blame Blu-Ray.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> kingdom hearts


Fail.


> sly cooper series
> ratchet and clank series


Fantastic furfag fodder, but Sly Cooper 2 and Ratchet and Clank 2 were pretty much the best those series had to offer.  The Sly series after 2 = meh, same for R&C.



> there are others bet whatever



Jeez, don't get TOO enthusiastic.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that whatever Disney's market advertises, the characters are always happy. A little too happy.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Somebody better break the tie before 11:41 pm.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Has anyone else noticed that whatever Disney's market advertises, the characters are always happy. A little too happy.



I utterly despise Disney franchise-based games.  I don't like seeing Disney characters in ANY of my games.  Smarmy crap.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I utterly despise Disney franchise-based games.  I don't like seeing Disney characters in ANY of my games.  Smarmy crap.



Especially the ones based off the movies.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry you have bad opinions, tycho
you're missing out on some good games


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> sorry you have bad opinions, tycho
> you're missing out on some good games



I just love Wait Wait's "Everyone that disagrees with my opinions is wrong!" attitude...[/sarcasm]


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I just love Wait Wait's "Everyone that disagrees with my opinions is wrong!" attitude...[/sarcasm]



well my opinions are the greatest, so, yeah

and his reasoning behind considering kingdom hearts fail was _shitty_


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> well my opinions are the greatest, so, yeah
> 
> and his reasoning behind considering kingdom hearts fail was _shitty_



No, it isn't. Simply because it's HIS opinion doesn't mean it's "shitty".


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No, it isn't. Simply because it's HIS opinion doesn't mean it's "shitty".



when did i say that was why his opinion was shitty?

it's because you shouldn't let some bad characters prevent you from enjoying a good game


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> when did i say that was why his opinion was shitty?
> 
> it's because you shouldn't let some bad characters prevent you from enjoying a good game



Uhhhh...wow...just wow...your opinions blow my mind.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

ty, can you even read


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> ty, can you even read



Can you even respect other people's opinions and likes/dislikes?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

i can understand him disliking disney characters in video games
on the other hand, the fact that he dislikes kingdom hearts _solely for having them in there_ is *dumb*

additionally:  your response had nothing to do with my question, i guess you're illiterate


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i can understand him disliking disney characters in video games
> on the other hand, the fact that he dislikes kingdom hearts _solely for having them in there_ is *dumb*
> 
> additionally:  your response had nothing to do with my question, i guess you're illiterate



Again, no it isn't. You just don't like that he doesn't like the game. If he doesn't like the game because of the characters, that's his right, and it's not your place to tell him he's "wrong" or that his opinion is "dumb", simply because you don't agree.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Again, no it isn't. You just don't like that he doesn't like the game. If he doesn't like the game because of the characters, that's his right, and it's not your place to tell him he's "wrong" or that his opinion is "dumb", simply because you don't agree.



the main part of an action RPG game

combat
persistent modifiers (stats, equipment, etc.)

secondarily:
exploration
characters
extras

he is taking something unimportant and using it as evidence of kingdom hearts being a bad game.

additionally:  is it not my right to have my opinions about his opinions?  just putting that out there, as it seems to be the only thing you can understand


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> the main part of an action RPG game
> 
> combat
> persistent modifiers (stats, equipment, etc.)
> ...



Disagreeing with him about his opinion is one thing, calling it "wrong" or "dumb" just makes you look asinine. And if characters are "secondary", then what does it matter if he thinks the characters ruin the game for *him*?


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

calling me asinine makes you look asinine

ty logic++

(it's not subjective.  if he's calling kingdom hearts fail with insufficient evidence of such, i'll call him on it)

characters are secondary to other aspects of action RPG's.  if characters ruin it for him, then that is dumb and he needs to rethink it


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> calling me asinine makes you look asinine
> 
> ty logic++
> 
> (it's not subjective.  if he's calling kingdom hearts fail with insufficient evidence of such, i'll call him on it)



Ah, yes. It's a good game because *Wait Wait* says it is, and if you disagree, he'll call your opinion "wrong" and "dumb", because he doesn't like opposing viewpoints.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ah, yes. It's a good game because *Wait Wait* says it is, and if you disagree, he'll call your opinion "wrong" and "dumb", because he doesn't like opposing viewpoints.



i swear to god you can't read


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i swear to god you can't read



I can read just fine, thank you. But, unlike you, I CAN respect other people's opinions about games, even if I don't agree with them. If they don't like a game because of a character or two, that's their right and their problem, and I can respect their viewpoint.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Can you even respect other people's opinions and likes/dislikes?



Once again, I can requote, "Respect? On the internets? Pft! (I rarely see it..)"


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 26, 2008)

> it's not subjective. if he's calling kingdom hearts fail with insufficient evidence of such, i'll call him on it





> Ah, yes. It's a good game because Wait Wait says it is, and if you disagree, he'll call your opinion "wrong" and "dumb", because he doesn't like opposing viewpoints.



no, no i don't think you _can_


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Sadly this is turning into fail once again.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Nintendo. For decades they have produced some of the finest, genre defining experiences ever. And their treatment of titles like Galaxy and twilight princess shows that they still have a few tricks up their sleeves. Sony lost its most anticipated exclusives, microsoft's best titles find themselves on PC a few years after.

What does Yahtzee have to say about it?
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/84-Console-Rundown


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 27, 2008)

^Jigglypuff in a rogue's gallery. This thread is no longer full of fail.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

lmao at people ranking what aspects of RPGs should be considered priority or not

Well, at least this thread pretty much shows which people you should avoid in this forums, that's for sure. I never knew a console-war thread could show people's true colors.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts is a joke amongst JRPGs, I will not apologize for my opinion.

I was surprised to learn that the GameCube was NOT a flop or a money pit.  Gives Nintendo that much better a track record in my eyes I guess.  Though I don't really think the N64 did spectacularly in competition with the PlayStation.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 27, 2008)

It didn't--AT ALL. Compare the PS1 to N64 ratio of games and you'll see what I mean. But I'd take N64 classics over Playstation classics any day.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 27, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> It didn't--AT ALL. Compare the PS1 to N64 ratio of games and you'll see what I mean. But I'd take N64 classics over Playstation classics any day.



Quality over quantity generally (and of course the personal taste factor).  No load times and no scratched discs were a mild perk, as well.  And solid-state will eventually be the medium of choice again, soon I think.

It cracks me up - I remember first seeing the port on the bottom of my SNES, and wondering what it went to (found out later about the connection with Philips CD-i and the Sony PlayStation).  If you flip an N64 over you'll see the connector port for what was going to be the "bulky drive" which became the GameCube instead IIRC.  Wonder if there's a strange useless enigmatic port on the back of the GameCube...? Don't remember one on the NES.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha, wasn't that "bulky drive" the DD add-on? If I'm not mistaken, it was only released (and tanked) in Japan. Same with that Famicom Disc System for the SNES, unless I'm getting my useless peripherals mixed up.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

"Quality" itself is really subjective though.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 28, 2008)

THE PC.
DOOM WILL NEVER BE TOPPED.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow.  That's the highest-res Doom shotty I ever saw.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Wow.  That's the highest-res Doom shotty I ever saw.



Yup.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 28, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lmao at people ranking what aspects of RPGs should be considered priority or not
> 
> Well, at least this thread pretty much shows which people you should avoid in this forums, that's for sure. I never knew a console-war thread could show people's true colors.



:|



> Kingdom Hearts is a joke amongst JRPGs, I will not *justify* my opinion.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, Nintendo won by a single vote...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Vague-quoting is fun!

Anyway, this is a forum run by furs - that should tell you how much the vote matters... not that it matters anyway. lol


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

Tendo treats furs better..... nice bit of fan-service.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

Star Fox? Well yeah, Brawl did make Wolf sexy and bait-related.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone notice how the OP is nowhere to be found?


----------



## Jarz (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaceberry said:


> Tendo treats furs better..... nice bit of fan-service.


yeah, but its more difficult to hack games than microsoft


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

lol true. and Spore is coming out soon, wildest furry fantasies!... sorta.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 28, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Haha, wasn't that "bulky drive" the DD add-on? If I'm not mistaken, it was only released (and tanked) in Japan. Same with that Famicom Disc System for the SNES, unless I'm getting my useless peripherals mixed up.




The SNES disk system didn't tank. it never was released. Issues with Sony occurred and the PlayStation was created.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 28, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Haha, wasn't that "bulky drive" the DD add-on? If I'm not mistaken, it was only released (and tanked) in Japan. Same with that Famicom Disc System for the SNES, unless I'm getting my useless peripherals mixed up.



No, you're right. The 64DD was only released in Japan.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No, you're right. The 64DD was only released in Japan.



Yeah... the Famicom Disc System/"Super CD" never got past prototype stage.  I've seen a pic of one of the prototypes.  Looked rather clunky.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 28, 2008)

Eli said:


> The SNES disk system didn't tank. it never was released. Issues with Sony occurred and the PlayStation was created.



I know about that, but I was referring to the 64 DD about it tanking. Just some clarification.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sure if Microsoft were making consoles in those days, they'd probably have topped the charts. In America at least.


----------



## Alan (Jul 29, 2008)

Kajet said:


> SEGA!


Yeah!


noob1444 said:


> I meant the main consoles like PS3, Xbox, and Wii.


SEGA!


----------



## Range (Jul 29, 2008)

@Wait Wait: He didn't say that it was just the characters that ruins KH.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Actually, number of consoles sold doesn't seem to be an accurate way to judge whether a certain console is winning - money made means as much if not more in the long run.


Well in this case, it does. Considering that if you do it by amount sold vs. money made. Since you can get 2 Wiis for the price of 1 PS3, I'd say that Nintendo is the winner since they have 1 more sale than Sony. In the long run, I think that they'd (Nintendo) be getting more of a profit because of more units sold.

Also, why does nobody ever argue about PSP vs. DS (and if you're feeling old school) vs. Game Gear?

Personally, with those 3, I say that the Game Gear was great for it's time. 
Game Gear: Backlight, which took Nintendo... what was it, 5 different hand helds to finally put it in? (Game boy, Pocket, Color, Advance, SP). If Sega was still making handhelds at least, I'm sure they'd be dominating. Plus it's old school
PSP: To kinda quote Ty, "Swiss army knife" handheld
DS: TON of innovation and originality. (Elite Beat Agents, Phoenix Wright, small revival of sorts of the Sonic games IMO (The Rush series), Download Play, Pictochat, etc.)


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

I liked the Neo Geo. Nothing beats Metal Slug IMO!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I liked the Neo Geo. Nothing beats Metal Slug IMO!



It was CRAZY expensive and nowhere near as widely distributed as the other systems of its time.  It was a solid machine, though.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It was CRAZY expensive and nowhere near as widely distributed as the other systems of its time.  It was a solid machine, though.


Maybe I'm thinking of the Neo Geo Pocket Color...


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

TehSean said:


> I'm sure if Microsoft were making consoles in those days, they'd probably have topped the charts. In America at least.



Microsoft needs to stick with software because the 360 has been out for a while and they still DIE, all of my friends who have them have had their's red ring at least once or twice and mine is starting to show signs of 'OH GOD IMMA DIE SOON! CALL 911!' behaviour. What confuses me is that the Xbox was one tough mother to kill hardware wise unless you were my brother who killed like seven of them and I somehow managed to murder mine hardware-wish without the use of tools, explosives or bullets. 

I'm not saying that Microsoft is bad, but they seriously NEED some quality control on their current-gen hardware.

As a sidenote: I think my PS2 is immortal or at least the uberPS2 because that thing has had soda, juice and water spilled on it, it's been beaten with its controller, had a BB in it for a few years, has been kicked, dropped down a flight of staires, sat on, smacked against trees, punched, left on for weeks on end and the fucker still works. It amazes me to no end.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 29, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> Microsoft needs to stick with software because the 360 has been out for a while and they still DIE, all of my friends who have them have had their's red ring at least once or twice and mine is starting to show signs of 'OH GOD IMMA DIE SOON! CALL 911!' behaviour. What confuses me is that the Xbox was one tough mother to kill hardware wise unless you were my brother who killed like seven of them and I somehow managed to murder mine hardware-wish without the use of tools, explosives or bullets.
> 
> I'm not saying that Microsoft is bad, but they seriously NEED some quality control on their current-gen hardware.
> 
> As a sidenote: I think my PS2 is immortal or at least the uberPS2 because that thing has had soda, juice and water spilled on it, it's been beaten with its controller, had a BB in it for a few years, has been kicked, dropped down a flight of staires, sat on, smacked against trees, punched, left on for weeks on end and the fucker still works. It amazes me to no end.



But, mine died when we left it in our car. In Texas. It was 130 degrees Fahrenheit inside our car when we took it out...


----------



## Range (Jul 29, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> As a sidenote: I think my PS2 is immortal or at least the uberPS2 because that thing has had soda, juice and water spilled on it, it's been beaten with its controller, had a BB in it for a few years, has been kicked, dropped down a flight of staires, sat on, smacked against trees, punched, left on for weeks on end and the fucker still works. It amazes me to no end.



Holy crap dude, remind me to stay as far away from you as possible if I ever need someone to care for my consoles while I'm away


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2008)

People who still own an old Nintendo (Gamecube) are sometimes portrayed, in my view, as another person who has been living under a rock and haven't come out in a while.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

Range said:


> Holy crap dude, remind me to stay as far away from you as possible if I ever need someone to care for my consoles while I'm away



Hey I've had it since it came out, so shit happens over the like seven or eight years it's been floating around my house, going from floor to floor, to friend's houses, my friends and mine own clumsiness, my brother's friend's gamer rage, stupid times with a BB gun. It's a trooper and outlasted my fucking Xbox, that was the console that took me the least time to kill, I had it for one year and it took a dump on me, then got stolen.

Oh, my Gamecube has some fucked wiring problem. Does anyone else here have the problem where if you put a controler in ports 2,3 or 4 the system will no work? I found this out while fighting Psycho Mantis in MGS: The Twin Snakes when I switched controller ports and the system turned off, and when I pressed the power button it wouldn't turn on. Anyone else get this problem?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> But, mine died when we left it in our car. In Texas. It was 130 degrees Fahrenheit inside our car when we took it out...



Was it partially melted?


----------



## Range (Jul 29, 2008)

KazukiFerret said:


> Hey I've had it since it came out, so shit happens over the like seven or eight years it's been floating around my house, going from floor to floor, to friend's houses, my friends and mine own clumsiness, my brother's friend's gamer rage, stupid times with a BB gun. It's a trooper and outlasted my fucking Xbox, that was the console that took me the least time to kill, I had it for one year and it took a dump on me, then got stolen.
> 
> Oh, my Gamecube has some fucked wiring problem. Does anyone else here have the problem where if you put a controler in ports 2,3 or 4 the system will no work? I found this out while fighting Psycho Mantis in MGS: The Twin Snakes when I switched controller ports and the system turned off, and when I pressed the power button it wouldn't turn on. Anyone else get this problem?



Never had that problem with my GC, it was perfectly fine (except for the puppy chewing on the wire for the controller and messing it up, but luckily, my mom's ex had a friend that was good with electronics, so it was fixed and stuff.) but I do have a few problems with my DS does have a problem that the L and R buttons won't work sometimes. It really sucks when I'm playing Mario Kart and I can't drift because of the no R button so it makes it harder on tracks like Rainbow Road where I drift up that swirl in the beginning and hit all the turbos, then get the boost as I'm coming off the turn. XP


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> People who still own an old Nintendo (Gamecube) are sometimes portrayed, in my view, as another person who has been living under a rock and haven't come out in a while.



Why? And, more improtantly, why only an old Nintendo? I know plenty of people who'd be satisfied with their NES as much as with a Game Boy Color. That would include me if I still had said systems and my previous library.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 29, 2008)

NIN-TEN-DO!!!

Itse me, Mario! Wu-Hu! I got it! Letse go!

Mario, Kirby, Samus, Krystal... my favourite stars (in pretty different parts... Krystal is soooooo cute) are all from Nintendo. And the first Game Boy (i think the first mobile Game console) is from Nintendo too. I got my first one with 8 years^^ 

NINTENDO4EVER!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Why? And, more improtantly, why only an old Nintendo? I know plenty of people who'd be satisfied with their NES as much as with a Game Boy Color. That would include me if I still had said systems and my previous library.



That's a sad truth. Some people believe that simply because a game/system is old, it's no longer enjoyable, and people should only play "current-gen" games.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

Funny, I was off to play a few games that are eleven years old at least. Donkey Kong Country 2 is thirteen and I love the shit out of that game.

Haha, Krystal. So independent in Adventures, so whorish in Assault, and a sticker in Brawl.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Funny, I was off to play a few games that are eleven years old at least. Donkey Kong Country 2 is thirteen and I love the shit out of that game.
> 
> Haha, Krystal. So independent in Adventures, so whorish in Assault, and a sticker in Brawl.



Never cared for the DKC games...I like the old Zelda games, especially LTTP.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

No DKC? Aww, I be sad. Still gotta play Link to the Past. Ah well, I owned Ocarina but never beat it--blashphemous, I know. I was too busy getting scared by the Deku Tree and finding happier games to play, like Banjo-Kazooie.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 29, 2008)

My votes already in, and I'm sure there's a post of mine somewhere.

So, XBOX! ... 360!


----------



## Range (Jul 29, 2008)

Well then, for your NES needs, go here: http://www.virtualnes.com/list/index.html
For GBC: There's emulators
and for Deku Tree, there's: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/427412


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

Ha, thanks. I've already got my hands full emulating Earthbound Zero, the only game that's made me enjoy random battles.


----------

